# Shrimps with my scalares?



## chunkylover817 (Sep 28, 2007)

So i have a 55 gal tank, with 2 angelfishes,3 scalares and a discus(juvenile). Ive tried putting in cherrys but they end up being eatin, does anyone know of any shrimp that might stand a chance with these fish, except for oversized shrimp like african filter shrimp.


----------



## toribio (Mar 3, 2009)

hi!

i dont think is possible to keep shrimps (cherrys,tiger,bee,babaulti,yellow....) with scalares,,,,they will eat them,,, 

i dont know if the amano shrimp will survive,if there is one with a chance of keep alive is this because its size, its too large... the others cant have a chance...

regards!


----------



## chunkylover817 (Sep 28, 2007)

ah ok, I guess I'll try amanos, I know a place near me that sells them,thx!


----------



## queijoman (Jun 23, 2008)

Post your results whether it works or not. I would like to house some angels with my amano shrimp, but am too nervous to actually get the angels.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Angels try to eat my otos. I don't think Amanos will have much chance, but I'm interested to hear what happens too.


----------



## toribio (Mar 3, 2009)

ok,only take care of them, i dont know if Amano`s will be eaten by scalares,,,,if possible buy the bigger you can find,,,its only a possibility they survive,but we will not know it if anybody tries it...good luck!!! and if you see the scalares atack them try to get them out inmediately..

regards!


----------



## chunkylover817 (Sep 28, 2007)

ill be sure to tell ya how it turns out, thx again, angels eating your otos?!never heard of that happening before....and is it a sure sign of them eating the shrimp if i float the bag on top and they peck at the bag? or just curiuousity?


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

I had amanos in with big altums, the amanos were too big for them to eat.

Easy rule: If it will fit in their mouths, they will eat it.


----------



## toribio (Mar 3, 2009)

there are fishes that first split in pieces their prey and then eat them,,,,that happened to me with scalares and neones,,,,,poor fishes jejeje

regards!


----------



## chunkylover817 (Sep 28, 2007)

thats wut im afraid of 

imma go to the fish store today to see if they got any left, wish me(more like the shrimp) good luck!


----------



## toribio (Mar 3, 2009)

good look!!! i wish you dont have any problem!

regards!


----------



## chunkylover817 (Sep 28, 2007)

Ah! theyre sold out of amanos XD... the store told me to call em bak on wednesday, so until then....i wait...


----------

